# what sort of Fa are you?



## mergirl (Apr 29, 2009)

I was going to conduct a poll..but i have no idea how to so this shall just be a qualitative study! 

I have noticed that different Fa's like fat people for different reasons..eg. Because you like the feel/look of fat?.
Because you like the idea of someone who is bigger than you?.
Because you think Fat=More sensuous?.
Because its a sub/dom thing?.
Or some other reason?.

(i'm pretty sure personality will come into your preference but i'm talking strictly about aspects of fat admiration, not from a personal level)

I pretty much love the look and feel of rounder bodies and i suspect there is a comforting edge there too. (Comforting curve ). I dont have any sub or dom feelings about fat people and am a switch in that respect.

What type of Fa are you??


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm just attracted to big women. I like the feel and look of the bodies along with many others.

I wouldn't say that i'm fetishistic because what I look at physically is holistic for any size woman, but I will say that going down this road is the main reason I am holistic about the whole thing. When I only liked thin women back in the day, I was all about boobs and booty, and that's IT.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 29, 2009)

What kind of FA am I? Interesting question.

I like to think of my preference as this. I have always been attracted to fat girls. That will always be the base of it. Like, they've just got to be fat for me to be interested. 

The whole "I like fat chicks" deal is really just the root of it all. Everything else has branched off of that as I've gotten older and more experienced with life and relationships. As I've noticed for myself, the more I discover, the more I am interested in when it comes to fat girls. I guess it's also hard for me to tell if a lot of this stuff is specifically related to me liking fat girls because it's stuff a great deal of people are into regardless of whether their partner is fat or not. It would seem that I've got a lot of different "fetishes" or desires and I look at them from an FA point of view. Like you take something that some one who likes thin girls would be into and add an FA twist to it and somehow it becomes something completely different. When it all comes down to it, regardless of anything that I've developed later on, it comes down to I just find a fuller figure more attractive. I love the added softness, the jiggle, the curves on curves. It's not just about her body either. I just prefer a girl with a rounder face too. 

I've had people assume I like fat girls because they think they come with a bigger ass and a bigger chest, but y'know, those are nice, but even skinny girls can have those features. I like a belly on a girl, I like thighs on a girl, not the thick muscular kind either. I'm talking about the sink into extensively kind. Same with the belly. 

It's everything for me. From every stretch mark, to every dimple, to everything that makes a fat girl a fat girl, I can't think of one single thing I don't love.

So, I guess that'd be the kind of FA I am.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

subscribing!


----------



## Esther (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm a bit of all those things, I think... I love the look and feel of softer bodies, and definitely find fat very sesnsuous. The idea of being with someone who is quite a bit bigger than me is also extremely appealing for me. In addition I do sometimes have submissive fantasies regarding large men (worship stuff), but I think that is in part because submission is somewhat contradictory to my personality (I'm a rather independent female in life), and thus it holds a forbidden, taboo appeal for me


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

When I was younger, say around 16 (a long, long time ago), I began to have feelings for bigger women, and at the time it didn't make any sense because I was a late bloomer. After a few more years and one failed marriage later, I found that I preferred them, but I thought of myself as a freak and an oddball. How could I possibly be this way when so much of what I was surrounded by said it was abnormal, and all of the jokes at work, and the "look at her" kind of remarks that we as guys ALWAYS seem to hear. Thinner blondes or any thinner woman with an ass or ample assets was always the top of the heap, but I could never subscribe to that.

Things changed for me when society changed, and the African-American culture began to pay homage to the "thick" women out there- on videos, in song, on TV and in movies. Good or bad in portraying BBWs, it was a gigantic step forward that made it cool to be an FA. I was hooked, and it was then when I said I LOVE thick women, BBWs, what have you... and I haven't looked back. *I* am normal now, and it is really freeing.

I'm an FA who sees the natural beauty of the BBW, and celebrates it, and talks about it... yeah, I like the "big girls"... so F-in what, I say! I love life.


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

Below is something from my web page, which in turn is an editted version of a post I made on the old boards. So it kind of summarizes some of my thoughts from several years ago, relating to this topic:

================================================

I have a theory about attraction. Most of us have numerous "hot buttons," things that attract us or turn us on. Some are physical features, some mental, some are character traits or characteristic ways of moving.

For most people, these hot buttons are fairly varied, and sometimes even mutually exclusive. All the same, often a number of them cluster together such that you will tend to find them in one person. One person might like, amongst other things: "softness," "largeness," and "big bellies," while another may have a cluster of: "double chins," "full hips," "large thighs," and "big appetite." They will both be FAs, but for very different reasons, and while they may be attracted to some of the same women, they may often be attracted to very different women too. On top of those hot buttons that make them FAs, they may have preferences in face shape, hair colour, personalities, education, fashion sense, and myriad of other things that will cause them to prefer one woman of a certain size over another, and may at times even cause them to fall for a woman that isn't at all like their general physical preference.

For some FAs "fat" or "size" will be one of their hot buttons, and they may prefer women as fat or big as possible. For most FAs, however, their attraction is to a number of features that you tend to find in BBWs, and for them depending on the exact mix they might like smallish, medium, large, or all sizes of big women. Sometimes one person has more than one cluster of attractions. Some guys like chubby girls and super-sized women, but are less interested in ones in the middle. Some guys may find all different sizes of big attractive, but for mostly different reasons. Some guys will find both very toned athletic women and very fat and out of shape women attractive. The variety that comes from the mix of individual hot buttons is amazing, and a single term like "FA" really doesn't come close to catching the range of preferences.

Going slightly off topic, I think that the same applies to what makes you feel sexy. It is very possible to desire both to be toned and strong and fast, and want a huge soft belly and to consume huge amounts of junk food, and to see both of these states as being sexy.

We humans tend not to be simple beings..


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

Relating to my previous post, some of my hot buttons that Im aware of, which may relate to being an FA include:

- stout proportions. Many of the thinner girls that Ive ever crushed on were short but stocky, and Ive concluded that one of my hot buttons is a certain amount of width compared to height, and being fat is one way to have that width.
- rounded thighs and upper arms, especially if the thighs also taper from top to knee.
- full cheeks, and more generally broader faces on women
- flesh (muscle counts too, but basically not seeing/touching bone)
- consciously indulging oneself (especially if putting indulgence above practical concerns)
- movement of flesh (jiggling, swaying, bouncing, etc)
- curves of all sorts
- fat straining against clothes
- Someone getting turned on by indulging themselves
- Someone who encourages me to indulge myself
- breaking societal taboos
- Doing things in ones own way, at ones own pace (yes, honest, its a hot button for me)
- a high hip-waist ratio
- soft hands
- no doubt more, but those are the possibly FA-relevant ones I could think of while making the list.

Now, not all of those are things that will be found with every BBW, or in some cases maybe not even any more common with BBW than thinner women, but when I was developing my attractions they were things that I associated with BBWs. 

A lot of the indulgence ones probably relate more to 'feeder' type feelings, but when I was younger I didn't see that seperation. (and actually I think a lot of BBW are more self-disciplined than their thinner peers, as many of them gain weight very easily and are trying to keep it from going on forever, but again when my preferences were settling themselves out I hadn't figured that out yet)

I don't know what sort of FA that makes me, other than an Ed shaped one I suppose.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

edx said:


> Relating to my previous post, some of my hot buttons that I’m aware of, which may relate to being an FA include:
> 
> - &#8216;stout’ proportions. Many of the thinner girls that I’ve ever crushed on were short but stocky, and I’ve concluded that one of my hot buttons is a certain amount of width compared to height, and being fat is one way to have that width.



Yes, I can see that.. the stout look... very hot indeed. 



edx said:


> - a high hip-waist ratio


 
Ohh!!! I cannot fail to mention that one as a big one for me as well... especially if it is equally proportioned with the backside. You're spot on there as well.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 29, 2009)

edx said:


> Below is something from my web page, which in turn is an editted version of a post I made on the old boards. So it kind of summarizes some of my thoughts from several years ago, relating to this topic:
> 
> ================================================
> 
> ...



edited to fix quote box coding - mod

You men sure drive yourself crazy on the variations of fat admiring. There may be something else at play. The more specific someone feels that a woman's physical dimensions must be the more it becomes a convenient rationalization to discount and disqualify a potential partners due to fear of intimacy. Of course people have preferences, and when there is an obsessive attachment to those preferences it means a lot of great people are going to be overlooked for the shallowest of reasons, i.e., I can only be with a woman who is pear shaped.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 29, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> You men sure drive yourself crazy on the variations of fat admiring. There may be something else at play. The more specific someone feels that a woman's physical dimensions must be the more it becomes a convenient rationalization to discount and disqualify a potential partners due to fear of intimacy. Of course people have preferences, and when there is an obsessive attachment to those preferences it means a lot of great people are going to be overlooked for the shallowest of reasons, i.e., I can only be with a woman who is pear shaped.



I was merely pointing out my favorite elements, and none of them would be disqualifiers as some men make off the bat. I never want to confuse "preferences" with "requirements" in any of these threads.. Sometimes the best women have imperfections that to some would never allow a fulfilling relationship due to them not giving that woman a chance, while others don't mind at all and enjoy absolute bliss!

The choices we make and how we deal with our preferences makes all the difference in the world!! I prefer only one right now, imperfect like me, and I'm in bliss


----------



## Tad (Apr 29, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> You men sure drive yourself crazy on the variations of fat admiring. There may be something else at play. The more specific someone feels that a woman's physical dimensions must be the more it becomes a convenient rationalization to discount and disqualify a potential partners due to fear of intimacy. Of course people have preferences, and when there is an obsessive attachment to those preferences it means a lot of great people are going to be overlooked for the shallowest of reasons, i.e., I can only be with a woman who is pear shaped.



Actually I quite disagree with this, at least in my personal case. I chose the term 'hot button' specifically. I'm not saying those were requirements or all that I liked or anything like that. By 'hot button' I meant to imply that they were specific things that would grab ones attention in an erotic sort of way. And I think the key to understanding your hot buttons is to observe yourself, without expectation or judgment. In the end it should actually help one be more open, because instead of just looking at where they have clusters, they can recognize these things in more situations.

I also don't think this is a male specific thing, plenty of women have expressed something like "the 'departure' of a man with a strong butt clad in snug denim will always grab my attention" (to paraphrase one that stuck in my mind). I would guess that a lower proportion of women's hot buttons are purely physical, but that is a while different discussion.


----------



## Blockierer (Apr 29, 2009)

edx said:


> .
> - breaking societal taboos
> - Doing things in ones’ own way, at one’s own pace (yes, honest, it’s a hot button for me)
> .



All what edx listed in his post except the feeding thing applies to me too.
And especially I like the "breaking societal taboos" and "own way of life" aspects of fat admiration. The imagination that people could find my attraction to fat women ridiculous or even perverted is thrilling for me. I love it when someone figures out that I love fat women. That is one of the reasons I post pics of me on FA/BBW sites - still hoping somebody recognises me. :shocked:
Did I mention yet that I love watching pics of BBWs. And the best is I really love being an FA.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 29, 2009)

Blockierer said:


> All what edx listed in his post except the feeding thing applies to me too.
> And especially I like the "breaking societal taboos" and "own way of life" aspects of fat admiration. The imagination that people could find my attraction to fat women ridiculous or even perverted is thrilling for me. I love it when someone figures out that I love fat women. That is one of the reasons I post pics of me on FA/BBW sites - still hoping somebody recognises me. :shocked:
> Did I mention yet that I love watching pics of BBWs. And the best is I really love being an FA.



Blockierer, I see you for the Great FA you are!! People do recognize great men!! We just don't always say so! :kiss2:


----------



## Victim (Apr 29, 2009)

I guess I've been spoiled by being with an hourglass SSBBW for 20 years. Everything is porportionately larger. I don't know how I could ever be with another woman, let alone another body type!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> edited to fix quote box coding - mod
> 
> You men sure drive yourself crazy on the variations of fat admiring. There may be something else at play. The more specific someone feels that a woman's physical dimensions must be the more it becomes a convenient rationalization to discount and disqualify a potential partners due to fear of intimacy. Of course people have preferences, and when there is an obsessive attachment to those preferences it means a lot of great people are going to be overlooked for the shallowest of reasons, i.e., I can only be with a woman who is pear shaped.


hmm..I dont think 'fear if intimacy' is at play when people explore preferences. They can find thier 'perfect' pear who likes to dominate and indulge and be totally happy to be intimate and commit to this person. I'm sure non Fa's have their list of preferences too, they might not always be about the psysical and are usually not discounted. If you ask many of the non Fa's what they are looking for in a partner they might say; toned body, financial security within a 10 year age radius either side. I cant see how this would indicate a fear of intimacy?.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Apr 30, 2009)

For me, it's not a matter of anything as intellectual as 'preference': it's pure lust. I may _like_ a woman for being intelligent, poised, charming, witty, honest, loyal, and compassionate; but when I see a fat woman, it's like having a bolt of lightning run directly from my hindbrain to my genitals. 
If I meet her, I may not like her at all, but that won't diminish the physical attraction.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 30, 2009)

edx said:


> Actually I quite disagree with this, at least in my personal case. I chose the term 'hot button' specifically. I'm not saying those were requirements or all that I liked or anything like that. By 'hot button' I meant to imply that they were specific things that would grab ones attention in an erotic sort of way. And I think the key to understanding your hot buttons is to observe yourself, without expectation or judgment. In the end it should actually help one be more open, because instead of just looking at where they have clusters, they can recognize these things in more situations.
> 
> I also don't think this is a male specific thing, plenty of women have expressed something like "the 'departure' of a man with a strong butt clad in snug denim will always grab my attention" (to paraphrase one that stuck in my mind). I would guess that a lower proportion of women's hot buttons are purely physical, but that is a while different discussion.




Men are more visual than women. We all have preferences and with experience come to understand that our preferences can get in the way at times in meeting some interesting people. What is real choice - chocolate or vanilla? If you must have chocolate because you cannot stand vanilla then that is not a choice.


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm..I dont think 'fear if intimacy' is at play when people explore preferences. They can find thier 'perfect' pear who likes to dominate and indulge and be totally happy to be intimate and commit to this person. I'm sure non Fa's have their list of preferences too, they might not always be about the psysical and are usually not discounted. If you ask many of the non Fa's what they are looking for in a partner they might say; toned body, financial security within a 10 year age radius either side. I cant see how this would indicate a fear of intimacy?.



Fear of intimacy is when you place exacting specifications in appraising someone and those expectations become the reason why one cannot connect to another. Fear of intimacy is when another person does not quite measure up to one's expectations; therefore one has no one in their life most of the time. Your expectations and preferences become the problem. It is great to have preferences, and I am glad that there are fat admirers, and can one put one's expectations aside in a moment of spontaneity? There is a parallel here to self-acceptance. To accept oneself as a fat person, to love oneself is to put aside a lot of expectation and judgment as to how one is suppose to be. We can become the victims of our own idealism.


----------



## Tad (Apr 30, 2009)

Katherine: I think that your general point is good, that we need to look beyond any idealized version of a partner that we have in our mind.

But I don't get why you are pushing this issue so much in _this_ thread. A thread specifically asking what sort of FA people are--implying what specefic type of things about a fat partner are the stongest appeals to them. By the very nature of this thread people are going to be talking about their preferences, that is whole point of the thread.

That people acknowledge they have preferences does not mean that they are incapable or unwilling to look past them.


----------



## mergirl (Apr 30, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Fear of intimacy is when you place exacting specifications in appraising someone and those expectations become the reason why one cannot connect to another. Fear of intimacy is when another person does not quite measure up to one's expectations; therefore one has no one in their life most of the time. Your expectations and preferences become the problem. It is great to have preferences, and I am glad that there are fat admirers, and can one put one's expectations aside in a moment of spontaneity? There is a parallel here to self-acceptance. To accept oneself as a fat person, to love oneself is to put aside a lot of expectation and judgment as to how one is suppose to be. We can become the victims of our own idealism.


I disagree. As a lesbian, if i don't give men a chance sexually is it because i am afraid of intimacy? One step further-As a lesbian Fa, if i dont give thin women a chance does this mean i am afraid of intimacy? I wont even begin on the world of fetish where 'chances' are rarely a factor if someone is to be happy.. I believe Fa to be a sexuality and i believe the type of Fa we are is a sexuality also, meaning we dont have much choice in the matter. 

note:- personal comment at another poster removed - mod


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have noticed that different Fa's like fat people for different reasons..eg. Because you like the feel/look of fat?.
> Because you like the idea of someone who is bigger than you?.
> *Because you think Fat=More sensuous?.*
> Because its a sub/dom thing?.
> ...


i'd have to say more or less the one that's bolded. i say "more or less" because, i mean, i've _always_ been attracted to fat girls and women. _always_. since before i hit puberty even. it's just what i like, no rhyme or reason.
some people are born gay. i was born a (proud) FA!


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'd have to say more or less the one that's bolded. i say "more or less" because, i mean, i've _always_ been attracted to fat girls and women. _always_. since before i hit puberty even. it's just what i like, no rhyme or reason.
> some people are born gay. i was born a (proud) FA!



and that is why Disconnectedsmile, you are one of my FAVORITE FA's on here!! simple and to the point:wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 30, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> and that is why Disconnectedsmile, you are one of my FAVORITE FA's on here!! simple and to the point:wubu:


:blush: wow...thanks! this is honestly the single sweetest thing anyone's ever said to me on this website.
thank you


----------



## maxoutfa (Apr 30, 2009)

edx said:


> Katherine: I think that your general point is good, that we need to look beyond any idealized version of a partner that we have in our mind.
> 
> But I don't get why you are pushing this issue so much in _this_ thread. A thread specifically asking what sort of FA people are--implying what specefic type of things about a fat partner are the stongest appeals to them. By the very nature of this thread people are going to be talking about their preferences, that is whole point of the thread.
> 
> That people acknowledge they have preferences does not mean that they are incapable or unwilling to look past them.



well put. When I first saw this thread I was going to bet that someone was going to pipe up with that old saw - and of course, right on schedule...
"Oh you men - only into the visual". Too funny, as every woman I know confesses to also having preferences. But of course, only women can look past the preference... uh huh. 
This kind of thing is why I don't post here very often (not that that is any great loss for all of you).

But really - this is a serious question - not only "what is your preference", but "why". I've wondered why I'm wired the way I am a billion times. Why is it that my preference is a somewhat narrow box. My preference is for curavious women (could be the survival of the species syndrome - wide hips and ample breasts equal good breeding stock), but for me lust is not exclusive to t&a. I love large shapely legs, as well as a belly - but only to a point - and that is the rub; one would think that if one is attracted to fat, then the fatter the better. But not for me. That's just the way it is for me - plump is great, morbidly obese not so (though I can see why some of you go for it - and heaven forbid, I'm not condemning SSBBW's or those who find them attractive - it's just not for me - in the same way that I don't find stretch marks attractive. Shrug.)

Physical attraction is a disconnect from the brain - you see someone walking down the street wearing one of those clingy tops that lets you see a bit of jiggle and, while you may think, "she's hot", and you may want to couple with her, you more than likely are not thinking "I want to spend the rest of my life with her". Compatability and that certain spark are far more important than your physical preference.


----------



## BarbBBW (Apr 30, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> :blush: wow...thanks! this is honestly the single sweetest thing anyone's ever said to me on this website.
> thank you



Anythime my dear friend! Sometimes on here, i noticed you have to "pat yourself" on the back once in awhile. Especially all those FA's! I admire each one of you. There are certain ones who stand out you just happen to be one! Keep on loving us BBW!!


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 30, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> What kind of FA am I? Interesting question.
> 
> I like to think of my preference as this. I have always been attracted to fat girls. That will always be the base of it. Like, they've just got to be fat for me to be interested.
> 
> ...




Sexually it's all about what puts lead in the pencil and this says it all in a compacted nutshell. Every thing that makes a fat girl a fat girl is what turns me on. In bed I am totally about anything that the skinny girls can do why cant my partner do it with a bigger body, in all the kinks and fetishes. All it takes is a bit of creativity. A fat body is a feast for all the senses and therefore more sensual to me.

Visually i see healthy and youthful when i look at a fat girl whereas when i see someone skinny my mind usually sees not AS healthy, and in some cases older than she should look before she should look this old.

Fat girls are more grounded, more sensual, sexier, and more comfortable, easier on the eyes, and much better to touch and feel.

Rollhandler


----------



## James (May 1, 2009)

Way back when I was just a little lad, I remember my first thoughts on fat people being positive ones. I'm pretty sure that I always used to associate fatness with nice people. I think I used to instinctively place more trust in fat people too. Following puberty, I think that these generally positive thoughts metamorphosed along a natural continuum into a sexuality. The reasons why I used to sketch fat women, why I used to stare in wonderment at a plus size lady in the supermarket, why my fat teacher was my favorite teacher all made more sense post-puberty! 

Even after taking a few dents along the way, I still seem to place higher levels of trust towards fat people. Naturally favoring them in many more ways than simply aesthetic ones.


----------



## ZosofanCMR (May 1, 2009)

I don't know, if there was a type average I guess I would fall into that category. I just like big girls, the way they look, the way they feel, that's what I'm into. I really always have been, never really examined the why, much less if I fit into a smaller characterization of myself further than just FA. Hmmm, an interesting question to say the least.


----------



## katherine22 (May 1, 2009)

edx said:


> Katherine: I think that your general point is good, that we need to look beyond any idealized version of a partner that we have in our mind.
> 
> But I don't get why you are pushing this issue so much in _this_ thread. A thread specifically asking what sort of FA people are--implying what specefic type of things about a fat partner are the stongest appeals to them. By the very nature of this thread people are going to be talking about their preferences, that is whole point of the thread.
> 
> That people acknowledge they have preferences does not mean that they are incapable or unwilling to look past them.



I push this point since I think it is so painful to be discounted. I am the Dianna Arbus of the fat world - I love what most people think is ugly and repulsive.


----------



## katherine22 (May 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I disagree. As a lesbian, if i don't give men a chance sexually is it because i am afraid of intimacy? One step further-As a lesbian Fa, if i dont give thin women a chance does this mean i am afraid of intimacy? I wont even begin on the world of fetish where 'chances' are rarely a factor if someone is to be happy.. I believe Fa to be a sexuality and i believe the type of Fa we are is a sexuality also, meaning we dont have much choice in the matter.
> 
> Note: personal comment removed



I disagree with you. Sexuality is a choice. 

Note: response to personal comment removed - mod


----------



## Judge_Dre (May 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have noticed that different Fa's like fat people for different reasons..eg. Because you like the feel/look of fat?.
> Because you like the idea of someone who is bigger than you?.
> Because you think Fat=More sensuous?.
> Because its a sub/dom thing?.
> Or some other reason?.



For me it's actually every reason you just stated. I do love how fat looks and feels. I incredibly enjoy the difference in size between me and my girlfriends. Fat is indeed very sensuous. I tend to be attracted to dominant women so naturally I view acts like squashing and facesitting as a submissive experience. The one thing you didn't mention is that real Big Beautiful Women have confidence. There's nothing sexier than a big woman who enjoys life to the fullest and makes no excuses for her size.


----------



## mergirl (May 1, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I disagree with you. Sexuality is a choice, .



No one i know chose to be gay. Why would they, because for one thing, it makes things harder for you. 'fear of intimacy'? I think most of us understand the concept. 

Note: personal remarks removed


----------



## mergirl (May 1, 2009)

James said:


> Way back when I was just a little lad, I remember my first thoughts on fat people being positive ones. I'm pretty sure that I always used to associate fatness with nice people. I think I used to instinctively place more trust in fat people too. Following puberty, I think that these generally positive thoughts metamorphosed along a natural continuum into a sexuality. The reasons why I used to sketch fat women, why I used to stare in wonderment at a plus size lady in the supermarket, why my fat teacher was my favorite teacher all made more sense post-puberty!
> 
> Even after taking a few dents along the way, I still seem to place higher levels of trust towards fat people. Naturally favoring them in many more ways than simply aesthetic ones.


See, thats interesting. I wondered if i somehow equate fat women with being nicer people. Hmm...after being on Dims for a while this has been TOTALLY shattered lol. When i was growing up my best freind and her family were fat and they used to make fun of me for being thin..maby it just clicked that Fat was better..though i guess i just blew my fat people are nicer theory out of the water!! As for what type, for me i do think it is a psysical thing (at first anyway) but perhaps when i was younger some pre-concieved notions might have gone into the mix too.


----------



## Observer (May 1, 2009)

Folks, let's remember that this is a forum for discussing FA/FFA issues, not debating OT subjects which have differing and sincerely held schools of thought. In discussing issues we also need to refrain from disparaging other posters.

Your cooperation will be appreciated - posts above have been edited accordingly.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> See, thats interesting. *I wondered if i somehow equate fat women with being nicer people. Hmm...after being on Dims for a while this has been TOTALLY shattered lol.* When i was growing up my best freind and her family were fat and they used to make fun of me for being thin..maby it just clicked that Fat was better..though i guess i just blew my fat people are nicer theory out of the water!! As for what type, for me i do think it is a psysical thing (at first anyway) but perhaps when i was younger some pre-concieved notions might have gone into the mix too.



I agree!! Although I do sooo adore alot of the women on DIMS, some are just not nice at all! And I think it is honestly just this wall maybe they put up for protection? Or maybe they think they are just too high and mighty for "normal" or alittle "outspoken" people in general? Thats why I am drawn to women and men, Its just physical at first,,... so true, but seeing their confidence shine thru really drives me crazy!


----------



## The Fez (May 1, 2009)

The _sexy_ kind


... ok so I didn't read the first post


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> I agree!! Although I do sooo adore alot of the women on DIMS, some are just not nice at all! And I think it is honestly just this wall maybe they put up for protection? Or maybe they think they are just too high and mighty for "normal" or alittle "outspoken" people in general? Thats why I am drawn to women and men, Its just physical at first,,... so true, but seeing their confidence shine thru really drives me crazy!



Some PEOPLE in gerenal are not nice at all- human nature reveals itself in several different forms. I would say that like any other group that is considered to be "not normal" or "not mainstream" like us, there will be those that have super defense mechanisms that cut deep, or those that have gone to a negative place with their issues, some have same-gender problems that see their ilk as threats, or they are a product of genetics and/or environment that has made them not nice.

As an FA, I have experienced all of these problems, in combination or by themselves. Sure it is not pretty, but the human mind is still the same size pretty much for EVERYONE. Believe me, being friendly with or attracted to a BBW is not a guarantee of any friendly acknowledgments, much less conversation- a given. However, the effort you put in towards being a good person and a friend will outshine any and all who are miserable- expect those who are bitter to be jealous and spiteful, but to all of you awesome people here, I know now why I fit in just fine... it is because of how well you treat me and each other, and I am eternally grateful as an FA


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 1, 2009)

I don't think I can be polarized into any specific type of FA! Also I find that using the word fat is insulting and I refuse to use it to describe people and I detest the label of Fat Admirer, even though that is what I proudly am! 

I just love women of size, I always did! And that was before the term FA was ever coined. I find bigger women physically more attractive but even more I find these beautiful ladies much more mature and down to earth then other women. 

This is short but sweet but that is all I have to say about that, Amen!





mergirl said:


> I was going to conduct a poll..but i have no idea how to so this shall just be a qualitative study!
> 
> I have noticed that different Fa's like fat people for different reasons..eg. Because you like the feel/look of fat?.
> Because you like the idea of someone who is bigger than you?.
> ...


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 1, 2009)

Barb, I thought I was one of your favorite FA's 




BarbBBW said:


> and that is why Disconnectedsmile, you are one of my FAVORITE FA's on here!! simple and to the point:wubu:


----------



## Russ2d (May 1, 2009)

I agree with you Mergirl 100% and disagree with you Katherine 100%. 


I am sexually attracted to fat women in the extreme. I love the overwhelming softness that comes with what I feel is a real woman. I love the weight (especially on me), the size, the shapes, the heavenly bounce and jiggle, and the huge difference of her body compared to mine (soft against hard).

To sum it up it is the super-soft sinking caressing yielding truly feminine FEEL of a BBW (especially SSBBW) that I crave and satisfies me- and I will not settle for less. Why should I, or any FA for that matter?


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I disagree with you. Sexuality is a choice.



I cannot believe I am saying this, and despite how upset I still am over being attacked, I have to also disagree with you there, Katherine ( sorry  ). Something inside of me biologically accepts BBWs as more attractive sexually, which happens to go hand in hand with the problems this faces as it does with any other named group. The difference lies in HOW YOU DEAL WITH IT as being the real choice.

I also cannot fail to mention the difference in genders- it is extremely difficult to take how a man feels physically and mentally on a sexual level and describe it and expect women to understand, and vice versa- and THEN throw in same-gender on TOP of it?! Wow. Big wow.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 1, 2009)

Esther said:


> I'm a bit of all those things, I think... I love the look and feel of softer bodies, and definitely find fat very sesnsuous. The idea of being with someone who is quite a bit bigger than me is also extremely appealing for me. In addition I do sometimes have submissive fantasies regarding large men, but I think that is in part because submission is somewhat contradictory to my personality (I'm a rather independent female in life), and thus it holds a forbidden, taboo appeal for me



*((ESTHER)) you describe me to a tee here....I love a man to be a minimum of 100# greater then me...and the last bf was probably more like 200# bigger and well over a foot taller (17" acutally, but whose counting inches)...I love feeling so small and *FEMININE* in comparision, and PROTECTED and SAFE, and the cuddli-ness rocks *MY* world *


----------



## mergirl (May 1, 2009)

mergirl said:


> note:- personal comment at another poster removed - mod



My head on a stick for all to learn from. If people say you are an Fa because of mental dysfunction DONT disagree!!


----------



## Russ2d (May 1, 2009)

> I cannot believe I am saying this, and despite how upset I still am over being attacked, I have to also disagree with you there, Katherine ( sorry ). Something inside of me biologically accepts BBWs as more attractive sexually, which happens to go hand in hand with the problems this faces as it does with any other named group.



I agree. I didn't "choose" to be an FA, I have been for as long as I can remember. Interestingly my uncle is a complete FA, but my father is more of a "give me a little extra and I'm happy" kind of guy. I take after my uncle (I'm also tall like him where my father is merely average in height).


----------



## Spanky (May 1, 2009)

See if I get edited on this one. mer, I am not hijacking, just thinking this a little further. 

I am one of the guys here who find many forms pleasing. One strong one is BBW. That does not mean that thinner women (thinner as compared to BBW not Hollywood) are not beautiful or that I do not see beauty in their form and movement. 

It made me think about the same sex (gender). I am hetero. I would say very hetero. I am not turned on by a man at all. At the same time, I have to admit that I prefer a male form akin to David by Michelangelo. Or that I see the non-sexual beauty more in that form. Why? I do not search or seek out to look at male forms. I do not try to watch men go by on the street. Why that preference? Society? Media? Genetics? 

mer, if you are not bi, then from a non sexual perspective, do you prefer one male form over another? Again, not sexually, just maybe prefer to see. 

I guess my long winded point is that we may have preferences even if there is no sexual drive behind it. Hetero guys and lesbians see guys every day. Gays and hetero women see women every day. Preferences without sex?? 

Ugh, make any sense?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 1, 2009)

Spanky said:


> I guess my long winded point is that we may have preferences even if there is no sexual drive behind it. Hetero guys and lesbians see guys every day. Gays and hetero women see women every day. Preferences without sex??
> 
> Ugh, make any sense?


i think maybe you're over-analyzing a bit?
i think that being able to realize that someone is attractive regardless of gender/size is normal. i mean, i can look at Jack White and think "man, he's a good looking guy." i can do the same with Jack Black or Kevin Smith. but i'm not attracted to them sexually.
likewise, i adore BBWs (duh), but i will admit that Kim Karashian (sp) and Tina Fey are attractive, but i'm not attracted to them sexually.

...i hope i didn't lose sight of your point in my possibly moot post.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> I agree. I didn't "choose" to be an FA, I have been for as long as I can remember. Interestingly my uncle is a complete FA, but my father is more of a "give me a little extra and I'm happy" kind of guy. I take after my uncle (I'm also tall like him where my father is merely average in height).



You see, I'm not the awful, doomsayer you thought I was... get to know me and how friendly I actually am, and you might just find we are more alike than you assumed 

My male relations directly before metended to be stockier and thinner because of the work they performed on the farm, and they all married similar body types... now the next generation back was different somehow, for I have old pictures. It could have skipped a generation, but on a historical note French Canadians PREFERRED heavier women. As you go up into the colder regions of the world, things seem to be different. Maybe I'm just bringing sexy BACK to the family... ROFL 

Good to meet you, finally on friendly terms


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 1, 2009)

What kind of FA am I?

I am my own kind. I am myself.

See, the thing is, ever since I first "discovered" girls, I was always attracted to the "bigger" ones. I don't know why, but I like all kind of girls. When I turn my head at someone on the streets, it's usually a big, cute girl who looks like she can both think and take care of herself.

Is that an answer?


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 1, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I disagree with you. Sexuality is a choice.
> 
> Note: response to personal comment removed - mod





I'm not picking a side (Here... Only because that's not really my point), but if you know sexualities, you know how deeply rooted they are regardless of what it may be. Even if it were a choice, it's not like one can just one day decide to change. Very few have true manual control over it, and considering the fact that it takes many years to culminate sexual attraction: It's just not that simple.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> What kind of FA am I?
> 
> I am my own kind. I am myself.
> 
> ...



Thats a GREAT answer !!!:kiss2::smitten::wubu:
I really love this thread!!


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 1, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> Thats a GREAT answer !!!:kiss2::smitten::wubu:
> I really love this thread!!



And we all really love you too, not only cause we're FA's and completely unable to control our genetic strengths... mwahahaaaaa


----------



## BarbBBW (May 1, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> And we all really love you too, not only cause we're FA's and completely unable to control our genetic strengths... mwahahaaaaa



hmmmm i'll take it!!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (May 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I have noticed that different Fa's like fat people for different reasons..eg. Because you like the feel/look of fat?.
> Because you like the idea of someone who is bigger than you?.
> Because you think Fat=More sensuous?.
> Because its a sub/dom thing?.
> ...



For me it is very visual. I like the feel of a softer body, sure, but what really grabs my attention is the way a large man moves. And this has been true since I was a girl. Back before I had any idea what to do with boys besides tell them they had cooties I remember this really cute fat boy in my class and he was big all over and I would love to watch him throughout the day. That body type is still my favorite too. The BHM who is large all over, especially the rear and legs. 

Having said that, I do find fat more sensuous to touch. There is no sub/dom thing for me, nor any other type of intellectual aspect (i.e. it doesn't make me feel more feminine or safer or anything like that). It is purely a visual/tactile thing.


----------



## bmann0413 (May 2, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm just attracted to big women. I like the feel and look of the bodies along with many others.
> 
> I wouldn't say that i'm fetishistic because what I look at physically is holistic for any size woman, but I will say that going down this road is the main reason I am holistic about the whole thing. When I only liked thin women back in the day, I was all about boobs and booty, and that's IT.



That's me in a nutshell. lol


----------



## mergirl (May 2, 2009)

Spanky said:


> See if I get edited on this one. mer, I am not hijacking, just thinking this a little further.
> 
> I am one of the guys here who find many forms pleasing. One strong one is BBW. That does not mean that thinner women (thinner as compared to BBW not Hollywood) are not beautiful or that I do not see beauty in their form and movement.
> 
> ...


Yes i get what you mean. Its funny, me being 'bi' has been a topic of discussion over the past few days..I dont really like saying i am gay or bi although i have probably said i am both for convenience. Do you think you find the statuasque male form more 'beautiful' because that is the body you would most like to have? I suppose prefering women i dont really have those feelings when i look at a guy. I confess i think fat male bodies are more interesting to me...i mean boobs are boobs right?? . So, although i have a preference for women ..i prefer to look at fat male bodies than thin female bodies. I have never seen a thin woman and thought she was 'ugly' ..actually i dont think i have met anyone i have thought were ugly. Though..sometimes when people open their mouths they can become pretty ugly fast.. hmm i'm rambling.. erm to answer your question.. i do have a male body preference and it is fat. Though i do think my fat sexuality overrides my gender sexuality.. and i'm not sure this is all that common.. but i could be wrong. x


----------



## Les Toil (May 2, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm just attracted to big women. I like the feel and look of the bodies along with many others.
> 
> I wouldn't say that i'm fetishistic because what I look at physically is holistic for any size woman, but I will say that going down this road is the main reason I am holistic about the whole thing. When I only liked thin women back in the day, I was all about boobs and booty, and that's IT.



For my answer as to why I'm attracted to larger women, please defer to the above quote as well.


----------



## Teecher (May 2, 2009)

It's the SHAPE of the BBW that gets me. The fat *emphaSIZES* her appeal!!!

Shape + Size = :smitten:


Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 2, 2009)

Teecher said:


> It's the SHAPE of the BBW that gets me. The fat *emphaSIZES* her appeal!!!
> 
> Shape + Size = :smitten:
> 
> ...


 No fairrrrr!! everyone LOVES pears!! ::: pout :::
( i love pears too,... sooo j/k) hehe
grow stupid butt growwwwwwwwwwww
hahahhahaha


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 2, 2009)

I don't know what type of FA I am. What I know is that my preference for larger partners is hardwired into my brain. I like all women but prefer fat women.


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 3, 2009)

I'm big time into aesthetics, and I love the appearance of curves on a woman, be it a smaller girl who has nice ones, or a big girl who carries them really well.

This doesn't mean I'm not attracted to any number of skinny girls; I certainly am and have been attracted to more than a few.

But there's no denying that I have a very strong reaction towards curves, especially girls who look good being big all over, especially in the behind/thighs, with some jiggle in the chest and belly.

Has nothing to do with sub/dom for me, but it's just a form I naturally find pleasing. Some women just look good with extra fat, and things like pressing up against them (for dancing, hugging, etc.) just _feels_ good...it's honestly not more complicated than that.


----------



## sarahreign (May 4, 2009)

Im a FFA of myself. I like bein bigger then my boyfriend. I like my fat played with I SOMETIMES like being teased about my weight IDK its a turn on. I like how it feels when the sex is great and my body just goes with the flow. IDK what it is. But as far aas being FFA, I like other big girls (not men sorry i still love yall!) and i like a cute fat belly to play with and a ass. So idk what type of FFA/FA I am classified as.


----------



## Durin (May 4, 2009)

My tastes have grown as I have gotten older. I remember when I thought 200lbs was the perfect size. 

I have sort of always thought of myself as a sane man in a crazy world.

Maybe Reubens had it right?


----------



## CCC (May 5, 2009)

-The sensuous aspect. Fat just seems so natural on a woman, and I love the contrast with myself (being kind of skinny and toned).
-I get off on the sub/dom thing a bit. I would never want to have NO control (and that would probably never happen; I'm stronger than I look), but I like entertaining the illusion sometimes.


----------



## wrench13 (May 5, 2009)

What sort of FA am I?

The sort that:

LOVES fat women

Will always stick up for fat folks, when they are being ridiculed or made sport of

Pushes the local boutiques to get larger sizes ( so I can buy gifts for fat girl friends in hip shops)

Makes the typical male remarks about nice ass, etc etc, to his buddies, only it's always about a BIG girl! 

Loves to see a BBW/ SSBBW eat with vigor

Makes sure his S/O knows that he prefers fat girls/women from day one


----------



## BarbBBW (May 5, 2009)

CCC said:


> -The sensuous aspect. Fat just seems so natural on a woman, and I love the contrast with myself (being kind of skinny and toned).
> -I get off on the sub/dom thing a bit. I would never want to have NO control (and that would probably never happen; I'm stronger than I look), but I like entertaining the illusion sometimes.





wrench13 said:


> What sort of FA am I?
> 
> The sort that:
> 
> ...


And this is why FA's make me melt!!!:bow::wubu:


----------



## Fuzzy (May 5, 2009)

Yes! :bow::smitten:


----------



## NoWayOut (May 8, 2009)

I can't really call myself an FA because while that's my preference, it's not a necessity. The last girl I was attracted to wasn't fat at all. She wasn't thin, but she sure wasn't fat.

That said, I prefer fat women simply because I find them sexy. I love seeing a fat girl's round face, double chin, big belly, stretch marks, huge thighs, big butt, how soft she is, etc. There is little to nothing I don't like about fat girls.


----------



## Tad (May 8, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> I can't really call myself an FA because while that's my preference, it's not a necessity. The last girl I was attracted to wasn't fat at all. She wasn't thin, but she sure wasn't fat.
> 
> That said, I prefer fat women simply because I find them sexy. I love seeing a fat girl's round face, double chin, big belly, stretch marks, huge thighs, big butt, how soft she is, etc. There is little to nothing I don't like about fat girls.



I think that qualifies as an FA: you admire fat women. It doesn't say you have to exclusively admire fat women (in fact in one poll over on the main board I think it found that most FA found at least some thin women attractive)


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 8, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> I disagree with you. Sexuality is a choice.
> 
> Note: response to personal comment removed - mod



That's not true at all. Even if it were, I personally am not going to choose to be sexually active with someone I'm not attracted to simply because he's nice and gives generously to the arts. I'm open minded but I'm not a hooker. I don't give charity sex and I don't want anyone making concessions for me despite my horrific unattractiveness to them either. I think it's okay for people to have standards according to personal preferences no matter how those preferences came about.


----------



## mergirl (May 8, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> No fairrrrr!! everyone LOVES pears!! ::: pout :::
> ( i love pears too,... sooo j/k) hehe
> grow stupid butt growwwwwwwwwwww
> hahahhahaha


Well I love apples!! Especially Golden delicious! 
Too cheesy?? 
All true though..


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> What type of Fa are you??



Hard to say really. 

Through my life I have, on occasion, been referred to as spiteful and wicked. Some have even gone as far as to call me inhumanly evil and this is of course all high praise. But to be totally fair to myself, I am all that and more.


----------



## mergirl (May 9, 2009)

Well everyone knows that spiteful, wicked, inhumanaly evil Fa's are the best kind!


----------



## Captain Save (May 10, 2009)

I think I'm the kind of FA who thinks too much and tries to make sense of things that challenged even Freud. Some things are learned, such as an association between flavor and scent of a partner's body and instant gratification, as well as characteristics to avoid, i.e. a viciously spiteful look or gritted teeth. 

Others can't be helped, such as the rise in the shorts upon seeing a BBW put her luscious full arms behind her head and lean back against the wall behind her. I don't know why it's so sexy, but more than 5 to 10 seconds of swollen belly and breasts and plunging waistline in this position and she smiles and points at her handiwork, sending me on my way, slightly embarassed; she knows she's got what it takes to get a rise out of me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 10, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hard to say really.
> 
> Through my life I have, on occasion, been referred to as spiteful and wicked. Some have even gone as far as to call me inhumanly evil and this is of course all high praise. But to be totally fair to myself, I am all that and more.



I just call you awesome  :bow:


----------



## Orso (May 14, 2009)

Why I am an FA? For a quite a few reasons, listed just as they come to my mind and not in order of importance


Because BBWs are wonderfully soft and warm
Because I feel that a BBW is Nature personified (and do't ask me why)
Because when I look at a BBW I behold a sight that for me is aesthetically very pleasing: big, sensuous curves, and curves on big curves, and curves on curves on big curves and so almost to infinity
Because a BBW is very, very feminine, much more than a slim woman, all the traits that tell apart a woman from a man are very enhanced and developped: bigger breasts, bigger hips, bigger thighs, more body fat (much, much more!)
Because this hyperfemininity makes BBWs much sexier and much more desirable than 'normal size' women
Because I feel close to our ancestors, who lovingly represented - and maybe divinized - BBWs (and this is because of my job, I'm sure)
Because a BBW is a BBW is a BBW @}--}---}--------- @}--}---}--------- @}--}---}---------

And I'm sure I could come out with a dozen more reasons in 15 minutes


----------



## Scorsese86 (May 20, 2009)

Well, I have already answered, but I need to go a little deeper, I feel. I like all kinds of cute and charming girls, BUT I always like the bigger girls the most. In fact, I can look at an average-sized girl and find her attractive, but still, if she was bigger, I would find her even more attractive.

I've always liked bigger girls, and I probably always will. But, as an FA, I would add I am a "belly fan", if that's something...


----------



## mithrandirjn (May 20, 2009)

I have a lot of different types of women I find attractive, but I know full well that my primary attraction is with girls with curves. I knew it when I attended a Catholic junior high back in the day, and was immediately drawn to any of the girls who "filled out" their pantyhose better than the others. Not that I was looking for a fat girl, but I thought that the girls with the more rounded, smoother, fuller looking thighs were more feminine, and thus more attractive to me.

However, when it comes to genuinely big girls, there's a few different ways I appreciate; it often depends on the girl, how her body's shaped, things like that.

In many cases, I have sort of an aesthetic appreciation for the visuals of a woman with dynamic curves. It's more pleasing to the eye than straight lines, and the differences between a big girls body and a typical male body is part of what creates the feminine allure for me.

In "application" (hah, is that a good word for it?), however, I think there's just a simple pleasure in being able to hug and squeeze a big girl. There's so much more territory to cover, so to speak, and the movement things like a big booty or belly can create when being played with, well...well, c'mon, I don't really have to explain it to a board full of FA's, do I? Your hands get to stay more busy, more to love!

So yeah, while its not a requirement for me for a girl to be big, I would never deny that a big girl has a lot to offer that's unique and special when compared to other women.


----------



## BarbBBW (May 20, 2009)

Scorsese86 said:


> Well, I have already answered, *but I need to go a little deeper*, I feel. I like all kinds of cute and charming girls, BUT I always like the bigger girls the most. In fact, I can look at an average-sized girl and find her attractive, but still, if she was bigger, I would find her even more attractive.
> 
> I've always liked bigger girls, and I probably always will. But, as an FA, I would add I am a *"belly fan"*, if that's something...


 ahhhh sooo makes me nuts when a hot guys loves bbw!!



mithrandirjn said:


> I have a lot of different types of women I find attractive, but I know full well that my primary attraction is with girls with curves. I knew it when I attended a Catholic junior high back in the day, and was immediately drawn to any of the girls who "filled out" their pantyhose better than the others. Not that I was looking for a fat girl, but I thought that the girls with the more rounded, smoother, fuller looking thighs were more feminine, and thus more attractive to me.
> 
> However, when it comes to genuinely big girls, there's a few different ways I appreciate; it often depends on the girl, how her body's shaped, things like that.
> 
> ...


Oh BBW love is pouring from this FA!!


----------



## Tau (May 21, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> What kind of FA am I? Interesting question.
> 
> I like to think of my preference as this. I have always been attracted to fat girls. That will always be the base of it. Like, they've just got to be fat for me to be interested.
> 
> ...



This has just become my new happy place :wubu:


----------



## Tau (May 21, 2009)

I love hot boys and hot girls - I don't really care what they weigh - I'm just shallow like that LOL! But when it comes to fat...the first fat man I ever lusted after was my Journalism lecturer at varsity. He was delicious. Doug was extremely tall and powerful in his body and his opinions. He had a big, hard body, big, hard stomach, thick thighs and these unbearably thick, tanned forearms *drooooooolz* When he walked into a room it was like he sucked up all the air and you just had to stare at him. I remember nearly spontaneously orgasming one time he was telling me off for doing a shitty job on a news story I'd covered. He was this great, big, yummy bear of a man with tons of curly dark hair and stubble and he smelt sooooo fucking good. And Doug gave the best hugs ever - I felt tiny when he hugged me. Dude could literally lift me off my feet *sigh* That boy pushed every single one of my hot fattie buttons :smitten:


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

Tau said:


> I love hot boys and hot girls - I don't really care what they weigh - I'm just shallow like that LOL! But when it comes to fat...the first fat man I ever lusted after was my Journalism lecturer at varsity. He was delicious. Doug was extremely tall and powerful in his body and his opinions. He had a big, hard body, big, hard stomach, thick thighs and these unbearably thick, tanned forearms *drooooooolz* When he walked into a room it was like he sucked up all the air and you just had to stare at him. I remember nearly spontaneously orgasming one time he was telling me off for doing a shitty job on a news story I'd covered. He was this great, big, yummy bear of a man with tons of curly dark hair and stubble and he smelt sooooo fucking good. And Doug gave the best hugs ever - I felt tiny when he hugged me. Dude could literally lift me off my feet *sigh* That boy pushed every single one of my hot fattie buttons :smitten:


WOW!! You make him sound SO HOT!!! :smitten:


----------



## Tau (May 21, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> No fairrrrr!! everyone LOVES pears!! ::: pout :::
> ( i love pears too,... sooo j/k) hehe
> grow stupid butt growwwwwwwwwwww
> hahahhahaha



I adore you LOL!


----------



## Tau (May 21, 2009)

wrench13 said:


> What sort of FA am I?
> 
> The sort that:
> 
> ...



So - uhm - will you marry me? :wubu:


----------



## Tau (May 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> WOW!! You make him sound SO HOT!!! :smitten:



Girl, words are not enough!!  Also, superb thread - I've had a wonderful time reading it. Very good for the ego


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

Excellent work! Ego boosting threads are always my favorite too!  Oh and ones with Hot descriptions of sexy fat people!! :wubu:


----------



## Chef (May 21, 2009)

I could elaborate, as the others have, on the myriad of ways of being an FA, but I'd like to say that I am a *F*at *A*dmirer. 

Edited to Add: Both genders.


----------



## mergirl (May 21, 2009)

I think when i started this post it was because i had it in my head that fa types like personality types can be catogorised somehow. 
Just from knowing some Fa's over the years and from reading posts i noticed that there were some specific types of Fa.
Those who focused on physical-
Traits, such as curves, large bellies,boobs, bottoms, rolls etc
but some also on physical condition- ie. 'out of condition', 'slobbishness', 'princess like' etc..
Some like the power aspect of a 'woman who can dominate' 
Some, though they might not admit it, may feel control over some big women.
I guess these are mixed in with other types of fantasy though..which i think i have realised is seperate from the actual Fat admiration side..

I think (personally) that Fat admiration is some sort of base (like a sexuality) where the other aspects of that come from. So that, it doesnt actually matter 'why' you are an Fa (what type you are) it is the fact that you are an Fa that is important.
Thank you for taking the time to answer.. it has been interesting.. 
Though, from chatting to Fa's via PM i KNOW you think of much much more things than have been discussed here..
Perhaps we need a deepest fantasy thread!


----------



## nykspree8 (May 22, 2009)

Russ2d said:


> I agree. I didn't "choose" to be an FA, I have been for as long as I can remember.



Yep. I've always been attracted to big women for as long as I remember. It's not a choice for me, it's in my genes or something lol. I dunno, skinny chicks just don't turn me on sexually at all. You can put in bed with #1 on people's hottest women list and I would need viagra to get it up, and even then I still wouldn't want to do anything lol.


----------



## Chef (May 22, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think when i started this post it was because i had it in my head that fa types like personality types can be catogorised somehow.
> Just from knowing some Fa's over the years and from reading posts i noticed that there were some specific types of Fa.
> Those who focused on physical-
> Traits, such as curves, large bellies,boobs, bottoms, rolls etc
> ...



Well put.


----------



## kinkykitten (May 30, 2009)

Personally, i'm an FFA of all of the above! I just love everything about fat men


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> ..
> I think (personally) that Fat admiration is some sort of base (like a sexuality) where the other aspects of that come from.
> ...



I think fat admiration concerns all senses: visual, acoustic, tactil. 
I love to watch fat women, pics and movies. I love to talk with /about fat woman and hear the voice of them. I love to touch, hug and feel fat rolls.  I am attracted to the whole package
I think all FFA/FA have these sensation and emotion.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 5, 2009)

i agree..(plus some more characters as i need more than 10!)


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 5, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I was going to conduct a poll..but i have no idea how to so this shall just be a qualitative study!
> 
> I have noticed that different Fa's like fat people for different reasons..eg. Because you like the feel/look of fat?.
> Because you like the idea of someone who is bigger than you?.
> ...



I'm definitely in that category of fat= more sensuous, and a bit of I like the feel/look of fat. It drives me WILD!:wubu::bounce:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 5, 2009)

Orso said:


> Why I am an FA? For a quite a few reasons, listed just as they come to my mind and not in order of importance
> 
> 
> Because BBWs are wonderfully soft and warm
> ...



I think you just explained all of my reasons too. Damn you're good.


----------



## bdog (Jun 5, 2009)

I think a simple breakdown would be to say there's a physical attraction and there's a psychological attraction. And what type of FA are you is more about the psychological. Or, in other words, me and another FA might be attracted to the same girl, but what we like to do with her could be totally different. 

On one level I'd say I'm sensitive to the desires of those around me, and can morph into different types of FA depending on the girl. So in some ways I'm still learning about different parts of my sexuality as I get older (and not married). 

I can be dominant... I like that... makes me feel like a man. But, from what I know currently, I'd say my core is more about serving, spoiling, and worshipping. I like being the active principle... and taking care of a woman. There's something very peaceful and happy about these activities.. they're very special to me. This is the aspect that elevates lust into love... it's very much rooted in the physical, but it transcends it. The softer the belly, the more tender the kiss, I suppose. :wubu:


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 9, 2009)

Good question Mer. I hope this answer isn't TMI but here goes...

1. I'm one who doesn't want any woman to feel badly about her body.
2. I'm not one who thinks anyone should gain weight to please me unless
that is their wish also. I'm not into endangering anyone's health.
3. I'm very much into monogomy with one partner if we "click".
4. Having said all that I've always been one (FA) since sexual feeling started.
5. It was more intense when I was younger, mainly because young males
(like I was) tend to be obsessed with sex.
6. Favorite body type is apple. There are many beauties with this shape,
Ashley on Bigbeauties being a prime example.
7. I love the softness. It is very feminine. I also like the indulgence if a
woman who eats freely (I'm not talking about eating disorders, just
enjoying of food). Love handles, wide hips, large but proportional
breasts. Bigish butt but prefer more in the belly. Large but proportional
arms. Unlike perhaps others here, I'm not as into bellly hang; I prefer
one that defies gravity like Bellygirl's. But not a big deal.
8. The right body shape is a great place to start but if other things between
us crash and burn, my attraction to that person disappears (happened to
me once).
9. Weight per se isn't a big deal, but I would say in the 180-250 range
would be most often preferred, but could be lot heavier if she were
healthy and happy and well proporitoned. Of course height has a lot to
do with what weight looks how on who.
10. Combine above with great personality and mutual chemistry and you
got MAGIC!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jun 9, 2009)

Soooo In love with this THREAD!! omggg


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2009)

bbwsrule said:


> Good question Mer. I hope this answer isn't TMI but here goes...
> 
> 1. I'm one who doesn't want any woman to feel badly about her body.
> 2. I'm not one who thinks anyone should gain weight to please me unless
> ...


I loved this..it felt very honest to me. Also, good work on saying all the nice things and THEN going on to talking about bellies and boobs!!  I bet you are a master at the art of pick up! You are Fa yoda!!
Also, i am pretty much with you on number 7, cept i love belly hang too.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 9, 2009)

The experience with a BBW is like going from 2D to 3D- two BBWs together form wonderfully squishy, slippery slopes- it's like going to a fun park-- i like all shapes and sizes, but i do have a special spot in my heart for the plumpies


----------



## bbwsrule (Jun 9, 2009)

:smitten:


mergirl said:


> I loved this..it felt very honest to me. Also, good work on saying all the nice things and THEN going on to talking about bellies and boobs!!  I bet you are a master at the art of pick up! You are Fa yoda!!
> Also, i am pretty much with you on number 7, cept i love belly hang too.



Thanks for the nice words Mer! Yes, it was indeed very honest. Pickup artist; hopefully won't find out for quite some time.

BTW, I find your posts interesting and quite often amusing, and always refreshingly honest.


----------



## JoeFA (Jun 10, 2009)

More sensuous, i just enjoy the figure of larger women and have found that i also enjoy relationships with larger women far more.


----------



## wolfpersona (Jun 18, 2009)

Nothing brightens up my day better than seeing a big girl with a wide, fat, jiggly, huge, booty.:smitten: Watching it as it jiggles and bounces from left to right up and down.:bounce: Or seeing a woman with DDD,GGG fatty breasts popping out of their cleavage.:smitten: I love seeing the rolls of fat bulging out of a plump womans shirt.:eat1:So fat botom and top heavy girls let those puppys grow.


----------



## ladle (Jun 19, 2009)

Just the plain 'ole guy next door


----------



## NemoVolo (Jun 19, 2009)

The kind who appreciates the guy being able to "protect" her if he needed to. I love the comfort of cuddling, soft bodies don't hurt near as much. Plus, I'm not into squashing (or whatever it's called) so I can sit on a bigger guys lap (provided his belly isn't in the way!) without making him lose circulation. 

Then again, I like really skinny guys, too. As long as they're taller (which at 5'2 isn't hard!), weight really doesn't matter.


----------



## bigtim59 (Jul 8, 2009)

I am just attracted to big women.I guess it is the curves and the softness of their bodies.I feel am no different then the average guy who likes only thin women.except I adore big beautiful women.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Jul 8, 2009)

I have to agree with many of my fellow FAs in that I'm simply attracted to large women and have been ever since I could remember.

The only way I might different than others posting in this thread is that I'm only attracted to large women; skinny girls actually turn me off to the point where I'm completely unable to be sexually aroused by them. This actually bothers me because I don't think of myself as someone who openly discriminates against people but as the saying goes, "...the penis wants what the penis wants".

I apologize. That was rather crude.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't feel all that different now. I just have a preference for extra curves and the softness that comes along with it. When I was a teen I felt very different because all of this was so new to me and I was really shy and had nobody to open up about it with. Now I have been married for over 6 years to a bbw who I love dearly. And I have learned more about "me" through her. I suppose my fa nature is a bit more tame and mature now. :blush: *lol*


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

I love the feel of a girl with a huge stomach and thighs, and she needs to be atleast 400 pounds. She has to have a pretty face. 


So I guess I am a picky FA, but I would settle for any 275+ girl with a great personality, or that I connected with.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 3, 2010)

Definitely a boilerplate "look and feel" type myself.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 6, 2010)

xysoseriousx said:


> I love the feel of a girl with a huge stomach and thighs, and she needs to be atleast 400 pounds. She has to have a pretty face.
> 
> 
> So I guess I am a picky FA, but I would settle for any 275+ girl with a great personality, or that I connected with.



Wait...


...what?


----------



## ufo (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know if I have a preference really. if the girl loves it then their worth being with. Otherwise the point of being fat looses it's point.


----------



## UnknownSpirit01 (Jul 7, 2010)

Man that's an interesting questoin. I really had to think about this for a while when I saw the topic. But I realized this...

It's not just that I love chicks who are definitely bigger then me, but more importantly, _different_ then other women in their own distinct way, and I find that truly attractive. And me having, well, some undeniably different traits then some other people, being made fun of for being so skinny and all as a kid. But as I grew up I somehow stumbled upon the BBW/SSBBW-community and found a kind of "different" preference that I immediately fell in love with. 

I think it's the fact that most BBW's/SSBBW's accept or even *embrace* how they're different and are proud of themselves. That's why I really love them!

SO to answer what kind of FA am I? I don't just like _bigger_ girls, but *different* girls also.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm not any sort of "FA." I don't admire fat. Fat is adipose tissue, and therefore not particularly worthy of admiration in and of itself. I love larger women because they appeal to me aesthetically. As I've said elsewhere, I can get just as excited over a pudgy woman who isn't really fat as I can over a super sized woman. Numbers don't matter to me. What matters to me is the artistic appeal.


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey Serious, not that I haven't tripped over my own tongue or fingers occasionally....

But one basic tenet of sexual rhetoric is, it is never a good idea to articulate for what you "would settle". You already confused one reader saying "needs to be at least 400 pounds" and then saying "any 275+ pound..."

For one thing, 400 pounds on a 6' tall person looks different than 400 pounds on a 5' tall person. For another thing, do your hands and eyes really care what a scale reads? Setting "must-haves" like that could make for the impression that a woman who is right near the line would have to worry that she's going to be led to a scale somewhere!

And "great personality", OK, we all like people who converse pleasantly. But trust me, if you're trying to telegraph to women you want to carry on with in any depth, then you need to start talking about those controversial topics like politics, spirituality, etc. I mean, unless a roll in the hay is all you're after, which is what a lot of women might assume if you keep being so vague on these things and so detailed about parts of the body.


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 13, 2010)

I am an FA because when I see fat on girls, I see it as a sense of greed and wanting more. Like a girl who becomes fat from being rich or inheriting wealth and just having some sense of self entitlement.

But it also makes me think of a aspect of life (For me mostly), I like to think in the sense of survival. If I am with a fat mate, it probably means they are a good hunter and will take care of their needs.

But mostly... to be quite honest.

The shape.

I...LOVE the shape. I guess it also comes from that scene from Willy Wonka and how the girl became a blue berry. I see Fat as an actual growing process that doesn't go away over night due to juicing .

Fat bellies are my favorite, but I love what else grows with a fat belly, but the belly is a symbol for me. It is a big heads up saying "I am a good eater, I will eat until I am full and my stomach will grow" or "Food goes here".

Its the growing, the weight, the softness. I mean, how awesome is this? I can have a heavy lover that is incredibly soft and loves to eat (Hopefully) as much as I do!


----------



## Christov (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm the _best_ sort of FA. 

Too arrogant maybe?


----------



## Gspoon (Jul 13, 2010)

Christov said:


> I'm the _best_ sort of FA.
> 
> Too arrogant maybe?



I also meant to say this!


----------



## Lamia (Jul 19, 2010)

Gspoon said:


> "Food goes here".
> 
> !



I want this on a T-shirt!


----------



## spanky.pinata (Jul 19, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'd have to say more or less the one that's bolded. i say "more or less" because, i mean, i've _always_ been attracted to fat girls and women. _always_. since before i hit puberty even. it's just what i like, no rhyme or reason.
> some people are born gay. i was born a (proud) FA!



Amen!! i loved everything about fat waaaay before puberty too, im sure heaps of us did...
Saying that tho, its the feel and look...and well everything actually

*FAT IS SO FRIGGIN SEXY* lol :wubu:


----------

